# Eine kleine Frage zu Apache



## xloouch (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ne kleine Frage zu meinem Apache.

Ich habe mir einen Suse Linux 9.1 Server eingerichtet. Darauf läuft Apache/PHP/MySQL. 
Nun habe ich mir auf einer 2ten Maschine einen IIS Server installiert und wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es möglich ist, da mein Linux Serber als DMZ ans Netz angehängt ist, über diesen auf meinen IIS Server zuzugreifen..

Habe es mal via Webmin probiert, aber nicht zustande gebracht. Ich hoffe, das geht?


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2005)

Das müsstest du das mit Portforwarding oder Routing machen, je nachdem wie du das mit der DMZ gemacht hast. Gibt natürlich Probleme, da ja auch Port 80 von dem Linux Server schon der Apache läuft und du diesen ja wohl an den IIS weiterleiten musst.


----------



## xloouch (26. Januar 2005)

aha..
naja
dementsprechend wärs einfacher wenn ich gar nichts mach.. das mit den ports wird mir ein bisschen umständlich.. also, lass ich lieber die finger davon.. easy

danke nochmals


----------

